# All The Peasants



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello, subjects. It's Princess Mallorn who speaks to you today. I wished to express my distaste of the current rising population of peasant birds who dare enter my kingdom uninvited and refuse to pledge any sort of servitude while altogether being serf-like.

Oh, and my mum doesn't know about this, so don't tell her, because she thinks that Princesses should love and welcome all their subjects. I do welcome them! But they annoy me. (A.K.A that one Diamond Dove Tilda)
So here's what I say:

_All the peasants, feathered or scaly
All the peasants must be checked out
All the peasants must bow down to me
Because I am the Princess throughout

All the peasants are welcome
Although they, the peasants, are lesser
All the peasants, to me they should come
To assure me that I am their better

All the peasants who want to live here
From the birds outside, to the fish
All the peasants, from the doves to the reindeer
(Who on Christmas bring me their gifts)

All the peasants, all the serfs
Bow down to the one true Princess
My mum loves me, which I deserve
But I say, all the others, it's me they address!_​


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ummmm, Princess Mallorn....
Excuse me, but may I address you?

Thank you for your permission.

I just want to say.... I think your Mom is gonna be pretty upset when she reads what you wrote.

Whoops, gotta go -- Skipper's calling me now. Bye!

xoxo
Scooter*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Ummmm, Princess Mallorn....
> Excuse me, but may I address you?
> 
> Thank you for your permission.
> ...


Hello Scooter! I think she's going to be very fussy about it as usual, but that's her job. To fuss. How annoying. Does your Mum ever fuss and scold?

It's lovely to hear from you!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

:laughing:

"How dare you laugh at Princess Mallorn! Such insolence will not stand, to the guillotine!":bowrofl:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



Hello Scooter! I think she's going to be very fussy about it as usual, but that's her job. To fuss. How annoying. Does your Mum ever fuss and scold?

It's lovely to hear from you!

Click to expand...

Hello again your Royal Highness.

Yes, my Mom hasn't been very happy with Skipper and me this week just because we decided the dining room chandelier is fun to play on and we pooped in all the thingies that go around the lights. I think my Mom said they are called globes.  She washed them all out and put some kind of material stuff on top of the that she said is "temporary" so we can't poop there any more. 

Now Skipper and I are playing on the couch and the throw pillows. She doesn't like that much either. (Talk about fussy!) We tried moving to the dining room table and she even shooed us off of it! What's a budgie to do?

Why does she think we should stay on the playground, patios, in the cage or on Peachy's downstairs cage? She never seems to mind when we sit on her head or perch on her chair though. (But -- she doesn't like it when we try to bite her feet!)

Do you think we could come visit you in your kingdom if we bring appropriate gifts? Maybe if she misses us for awhile then she'll be nicer. 

Your loyal servant (and knight)
Sir Scooter*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> :laughing:
> 
> "How dare you laugh at Princess Mallorn! Such insolence will no stand, to the guillotine!":bowrofl:


This is true. But I'll make an exception this time!



FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Do you think we could come visit you in your kingdom if we bring appropriate gifts? Maybe if she misses us for awhile then she'll be nicer.
> 
> ...


My mum won't let me _near_ the chandelier! She says that I'm not allowed to sit on it because I poop on the table where she eats 

Oh well, there's always the violin to abuse. 
You'd be welcome in my kingdom anytime! Goodness knows I could use a few more handsome knights to help me with the other birds!

Maybe she'll even realize she'd rather have you sitting on the chandelier and pooping than not being there at all! Mum gets her birdies back, you get the chandelier back, everybirdie wins!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello Princess Mallorn,

Noah here.....I too am very particular about other birds getting too close but I'm soon to get a new friend and I know we will be buddies because I've given my mom clear instructions as to what I will tolerate and what I want (and my mom always makes sure I'm happy - I even take first preference over my dad&#55357;&#56842

Regarding taking over and claiming what's righfully yours around the house, you have to target 2 areas at once so that they eventually allow one of them. For instance I now own the fridge, the microwave, a shelf above the kitchen sink (it used to have crystal glasses on it but now they have been moved out of sight and no longer look pretty on my shelf which now contains all my toys and my weighing scales), I also own the big screen thing that my parents laugh at along with my very own bedroom which used to be my dads study but now he has to do his work on the balcony because he used to get in trouble for turning on the light when I was sleeping. I am making good head ways into owning the 2 wall corners that I like to chew &#55357;&#56842;
In fact my dad gets in more trouble for upsetting my routine than i ever would - he even has to wait until I'm finished my fly around in the evenings before he gets his dinner and then when everything is safe again I come back out again and steal food off his plate - but he still gets in trouble for that because he's not allowed to feed it to me incase it makes me sick &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello Noah,

It sounds like you've trained your parents very well, my mum is pretty trained, too. My mum can't feed me anything, apparently. Even though everything she eats looks fit for a princess, she doesn't let me have sweets or other things either 

That is a good strategy. She can't ban me from _everything_--I mean, it is my kingdom, after all.


----------

